# My Fitbit HR detected pregnancy after Ov!!! Why doesn't everybody know this!!!



## live_in_hope

Just wanted to share with you all as I can't believe believe I didn't know this! :shock:

I got a fitbit HR in Sept and it measures your resting heart rate each day... It was always between 57-61, it would go up the day I ovd, then back down again.... On my 3rd cycle wearing it, it went up at ov time, then down the next day, then from 2dpo up, up, up...I did some searching, wondering what would make my resting heart rate increase as I was well, hadn't been Doing anything strenuous and wasnt stressed....the only thing that came back was early preg. Of course your heart rate would increase, your body is working harder! I asked on here at around 4/5dpo and the people that replied had said their heart rates increased in their tww....so it was possible! Below is the graph of my resting heart rate..dec 17th is when I ovd. If I were to guess when I implantated, Id say 9dpo (my bbt chart in sig...that shows two lower temps at 8/9dpo). But my heart rate chart shows a big dip at 9dpo, followed by an increase that just keeps increasing! Its all very interesting! I got my bfp at 11dpo! But if I had been sure of the heart rate thing before, I could have found out at 2dpo onwards! :shock:
I know so much can happen (or not happen) its just that Im surprised that we look for all these symptoms which are also typical for impending af, yet this sign is only there in early preg! :shrug: for me anyway! :thumbup: would love to know if any of you have ever used this method before or have fitbits but didnt know this! :thumbup: xx


----------



## minties

Mine did the same for me 2 cycles in a row (had a chemical before this baby). RHR went from 48-52 to 67-70 and has remained there since. So cool!


----------



## Amygdala

That's so cool! Bit annoyed that this is our last and I won't get to try it out in the future. :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

I wish Id known sooner! Woukd have made the tww a lot less stressful! :haha: xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Wow, that's awesome! 

I got the charge HR for Christmas when I was already pregnant but pretty sure I'm having another mc so will be able to try this out when we TTC again. Sorry if that sounds morbid but trying to be positive lol! X


----------



## live_in_hope

aww :hugs: keeping everything crossed you dont have another mc hunny xxxx this is my 1st pret since my mc in 2013..... Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Thank you, it's in the post, I just need to remain positive and hope it is over quickly. 

I will have everything crossed for a sticky bean for you! Thanks for sharing the HR thing, interested to see if it follows with subsequent pregnancies! X


----------



## 6lilpigs

Excellent piece of information!!


----------



## live_in_hope

im still amazed by it all if im honest! X


----------



## oopsymama

My HR always increases with PG. This is how I noticed I was PG with all three. The second time was soon obvious that I almost passed out during beach body workout. I was wearing my HR monitor and noticed my HR was crazy high.


----------



## caz_hills

Didn't know that! Will look at my Fitbit stats!


----------



## live_in_hope

ive come acrosss a number of threads since posting this where ladies have noticed the same! I just cant understand why it isnt a preg sign that we can 'check' off on fertility apps. Most signs are typical of impending af, but this is the only one that is as a result of conception! :thumbup: and from ovulation too! :shock: x


----------



## frangi33

Wow this is awesome. More people should know about this, somebody contact the news!


----------



## frangi33

Perhaps post in the ttc section to save others the misery of the tww


----------



## Rozie_1985

Thats pretty cool!!


----------



## live_in_hope

frangi33 said:


> Perhaps post in the ttc section to save others the misery of the tww

ive just done just that! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

did any of your heart rates decline during 1st tri? I had a spike up to 69bpm after implantation then up to 73 then over a week at 71 now for the past two days its 70....im worried if it goes below 69, whether it means I am no longer pregnant? I had a missed misscarriage last time, babys heart stopped beating at around 7weeks...so naturally I am worried this time...xx

Highlighted is implantation at 9dpo.


.x


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hello. Remember i said I thought I was already having a mc? Well I was wrong - had a scan and baby's heart was beating away and all looked well. Since then I've fluctuated between 69 and 72 x


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsmac thats brilliant news! :dance: so pleased to hear that! How many weeks are you now? So your hr goes up and down but does it stay above your tww figure? Am i worrying over nothing? :dohh: why did you think you were miscarrying if you dont mind me asking? Xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

I'm not sure what my HR was before I got my BFP as I got my Fitbit for Christmas. The lowest it's been is 68 and at that point I must've been 6w. 

I'm 8+4 now and feel like death warmed up so I'm taking that as a good sign! 

So I thought I was out because my symptoms stopped suddenly and entirely for 5 days, exactly as they did with mc which happened at 7w but passed at 10.5w. I just had an overwhelming feeling it was over. Suffice to say I was gobsmacked when the sonographer showed me a little heartbeat! Symptoms picked back up again the next day and I still feel ruddy awful, way worse than I did with DS. 

I know it's no guarantee but it at least stops me from fretting x


----------



## live_in_hope

aww thats wonderful! And I know, as rotten as you feel now, its a quiet blessing as y ou know things are progressing as they should. Im in limbo at the mo, too early for a scan, symptoms havent really kicked in yet, hopefully itl be this week (it was week 6 with my previous 2 ) but my last preg, i too started feeling less pregnant but didnt think much of it as id seen baby at 6wks with a strong heartbeat...then at 9weeks had a private scan just because we wanted one, no reason other than we couldnt wait until 12wks and baby was there with no heartbeat :nope: it never came either so I had it removed about 10days later....it measured 7wk 2 days which is when we have a scan booked for this time. Your resting hr sounds very similar to mine, i always thought mine seemed low in comparison to others, so thats made me feel better :thumbup: before my bfp it was high 50's-low 60's. Xxx


----------



## minties

My heart rate is slowly going back down again, but remains above my pre-pregnancy resting rate. Mine was about 48-50 previously, peaked at 67 once pregnant, now it's sitting at 62.


----------



## gina236

I have wondered this before too but I find that every month during the tww my RHR is higher than pre O. From what everyone has told me heart rate doesn't increase until later in the first trimester. I am pretty sure I am pregnant right now and my heart rate has been going down. I've been sleeping 2-3 hours more a night so I know that's why. So it's not fool proof and I wouldn't worry about it too much if it's not increasing but it is definitely a easy sign to track if you have a fitbit HR.


----------



## live_in_hope

aw this is interesting and the reason why I posted, to hear how others have found their hr changes. For me it increased straight after ov then dipped at implantation (what I guessed would have been implantation) then jumped and remained at another new level from 10dpo. On a usual non preg cycle it may go up one figure on day of ov, but return to pre ov figure after then. So at 3dpo i was thinking 'ay-up, whats going on here then!?..could it be??' :haha: obviously it was! From what Ive read, it'll go up again towards the end of first tri xx


----------



## minties

Mine always went up when ovulating, it just stayed raised from there when pregnant.


----------



## live_in_hope

its all very interesting xx


----------



## broodymrs

Interesting! Thanks for sharing! I'm so glad everything ok with your bub Mrs mac


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,

Since seeing this I've checked my Fitbit heart rate. I've had my Fitbit for nearly a year and saw that usually my heart beat (resting) is 67. Over the last three weeks it went up to 74 so I was chuffed as I'd got my BFP so thought this was a great sign. But in the last five days my resting heart beat has gone down to 68 &#128531;

I've had two miscarriages since having my son - one in September 2015 and one in September 2014.

Is this a bad sign? I'm so worried x


----------



## caz_hills

I'm 6 weeks and 6 days today by the way x


----------



## Uni tsi

I was so excited to check my fitbit when I read this. I love the theory! For me, I do not fit the predicted pattern. I did have a spike in rhr with O, then it fell with a sharp dip right around implantation and has been hovering around my normal rhr ever since. I'm 5w4d. I wish I had data going further back, so I could see if I had a different pattern from usual this month. 

Caz, I wouldn't worry. I think heart rate raises for some in the first trimester, but for others it is later. 
It is a fun thing to check during the tww! But, I don't think the absence of it in a confirmed pregnancy is anything unusual.


----------



## Mrsmac02

Caz mine went down too but has slowly crept back up. I'm 10+1 and off for a scan Monday so will report back! X


----------



## caz_hills

Oh phew thanks ladies. I am worrying due to our history as I'm hoping this pregnancy is successful for us. X


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! Mine too has gone down and i am 7 weeks today, ot was at 71/72 at its highest, then from jan 11th, went down to 69 and has since been flitting between 67/68...I was worried but then Ive just tried to ignore it as its something else to obsess over :shrug: I have a scan on sat so will report back too :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Keep us posted live_in_hope! 

Fingers crossed for us all! X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Good luck with your scan :) I have only had my fitbit about 10 days so its probably too soon to tell anything..... resting rate has been around 68 on average but I noticed last night my lowest hr when asleep was 60 when the bottom line has always been between 52-55, I wondered if anyone has noticed a change minimum hr as well. Resting is 70 today, I'm around 5- 6dpo


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh good luck! Mine is 67-69 now at 7 weeks. My resting hr was always between 57-62 (min-max over the 2 months I had it) then at ov it went up to 65 then at 9dpo at implantation went up to 69 then went up to 71-73 until last week when it went down to 67-69. I havnt paid much attention to my results throughout the day as that will differ a lot depending on what im doing so i just look at my resting heart rate. Its all very interesting though isnt it! :thumbup: xx keep us posted! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

It seems to have gone back down, did have a couple of busy days at work, bit stressful! Unless maybe its dipping ready to shoot up like yours. Will have to give it a few days to see.
hope your scan went well :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 42


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh did you ov on the sat 16th? My went down after I ovd, then went up at 1dpoo until a big dip at implantation.fingers crossed this is it for you too :dance: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

here's my baby!! :dance:
Was sobbing before she even started! I was so scared!! But so so happy, even though I cried through the whole thing! :dohh: we got to hear the heartbeat too and it was perfect. It was bigger than i expected and measured bigger too. 8 weeks. Obviously Im not but Id rather it measur ebigger than smaller at this stage anyway! Xx here she/he is! Xxx :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

:happydance: congratulations!! X


----------



## Lost7

I got my Charge HR on Boxing day. I got my BFP yesterday and I can see a slow increase in HR over the days too. Interesting to see. I got my BFP at 9DPO.

This is my screenshot. And yes, I was awake at 4am - In fact I was awake the whole night. Been waiting 19 months for this moment! Too excited for sleep! :happydance:

https://i.imgur.com/5ZEeNQv.jpg?1

Edit - just re-read the method you used. Mine looks very similar. I think I implanted on Wednesday. I'd have been 6DPO.

https://i.imgur.com/WZM9Iw9.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/MOyXW8H.jpg


----------



## live_in_hope

wow congratulations!! :dance: brilliant news!! It seems to have risen for you too! And quite a big jump at what i could guess implantation would be if you got your bfp at 9dpo! Xxx H&H 9months xx

Ps. How did you get more than one pic in your post? I cant do it? :shrug: when i add another, it overrides the first one? Weird! Lol


----------



## Lost7

live_in_hope said:


> wow congratulations!! :dance: brilliant news!! It seems to have risen for you too! And quite a big jump at what i could guess implantation would be if you got your bfp at 9dpo! Xxx H&H 9months xx
> 
> Ps. How did you get more than one pic in your post? I cant do it? :shrug: when i add another, it overrides the first one? Weird! Lol

Thank you! And to you too! 
I think I implanted around 6DPO! 
Are you posting from your phone? Always does that to me when I'm on my phone! :( I'm on my MacBook Pro currently, lol! Also, I don't host my images on BB, I host my images online via a website called imgr. It's free, you just need to copy and paste the BB code over to the forum :D


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Congratulations ladies :) fingers crossed I get my bfp as well within the next week


----------



## Lost7

Well we're going to need bump buddies so let's hope so hun! :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

aw thanks hun! Will have a play, im using my ipad maybe thats why?
Goodluck Ichigo!?, xxxx


----------



## Lost7

Instead of using the BB 'mobile' on Safari, click to ''use full site'' and you should be able to upload a maximum of 5 per post. 

Otherwise, host online away from BB :D 

You're welcome, good luck!


----------



## live_in_hope

hmmm thats weird I do use the full site? Strange! I used to be able to do it years ago.....actually i would have been on my laptop then...oh well....will try bb when i need to upload pics xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I'm back up to 70bpm today but that might be because I stayed away from home in a hotel last night. Interesting to see whether it keeps going up!


----------



## Mrsmac02

I dipped down and back up again beginning of this week. Now up at 78/79 and had a scan today at 10+4w and all looks ok so far x


----------



## live_in_hope

yay glad alls ok! :thumbup: mine is still flitting between 68/69 xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

My graph is pretty steady ~68-70bpm. Doesn't look like I'm getting a dramatic rise. Will be interesting to see if AF comes on time this weekend
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## IchigoMewMew

My graph has done the exact opposite of shoot up BUT im now cd35 with no real AF (average cycle 32days. Had a couple of wipes of pinky orange when AF was due but next to nothing since. Had a bfn on tesco test monday, dont know if it was a bit early if i implanted late, had some cramps thurs+fri, dont usually cramp before AF. Fingers crossed :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lost7

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ajarvis

mine's up in the last 3 days or so - I'm around 5 weeks 2 or 3 days. Hoping it means the baby's heart is beating....


----------



## live_in_hope

IchigoMewMew said:


> My graph has done the exact opposite of shoot up BUT im now cd35 with no real AF (average cycle 32days. Had a couple of wipes of pinky orange when AF was due but next to nothing since. Had a bfn on tesco test monday, dont know if it was a bit early if i implanted late, had some cramps thurs+fri, dont usually cramp before AF. Fingers crossed :)

ooh thats odd! Hoping you get your bfp! :dance: keep us posted!! Xx



ajarvis said:


> mine's up in the last 3 days or so - I'm around 5 weeks 2 or 3 days. Hoping it means the baby's heart is beating....

aww I hadnt thought of that happening when the babies heart starts beating, but it makes total sense! Il have to look at mine around that time.....one minute!....yer, between week 5-6 I had the highest resting haert rate throughout this whole pregnancy! Had t thought that may be why! :thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

live_in_hope said:


> IchigoMewMew said:
> 
> 
> My graph has done the exact opposite of shoot up BUT im now cd35 with no real AF (average cycle 32days. Had a couple of wipes of pinky orange when AF was due but next to nothing since. Had a bfn on tesco test monday, dont know if it was a bit early if i implanted late, had some cramps thurs+fri, dont usually cramp before AF. Fingers crossed :)
> 
> ooh thats odd! Hoping you get your bfp! :dance: keep us posted!! Xx
> 
> Gone back up to 69bpm today, doesn't feel like AF is coming anymore now its supposed to have finished...... Took another tesco test this morning with a possible very faint line (posted in preg test forum) Going to take a frer tomorrow morning, if that's bfn then I guess I haven't actually ovulated or somethingClick to expand...


----------



## live_in_hope

oh wow exciting! I must say i didnt rate the tesco tests, always used ics and frers! Eek keep us posted! Great your hr went back up too! Higher than mine,mines only 68 at the mo xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Bfn on the frer... Guess my period was just a few minutes long this month! Will keep an eye on my HR chart in the future for that rise :) dont worry about your HR settling down its probably just your body getting used to the extra demand. The hr goes up first because its a lot easier than increasing the stroke volume


----------



## live_in_hope

ah no what a bummer! :nope: how many dpo are you now?if it wasnt your af? Sre your afs usually light and short? It seems very odd to have a virtually non existant af if you dont normally! Still holding onto some hope! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

AF started properly an hour or 2 ago, so that's a 36 day cycle. They've been slowly getting longer! Maybe when we get some more staff at work and we've moved house it will settle back down to 30-31 days


----------



## Lost7

Have you tried any vitamins / minerals to help regulate your cycle?


----------



## live_in_hope

aww sorry hun :hugs: xxx im sure your cycles will correct themselves, mine went wappy for a while but they got back to normal. I tried every vit and supp too and nothing worked....it just changed when it was ready. The dr said it can happen just with age as our hormones change etc. Not particulary helpful but it did correct itself, so sure yours will too! :thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Thanks I've only been off the pill since July after 8 years, things are probably settling down still. Lost7 I'm not sure I'd know where to start, may have to look into that it things dont settle. Will keep a close eye on my HR charts to see if any patterns emerge


----------



## ajarvis

live_in_hope said:


> IchigoMewMew said:
> 
> 
> My graph has done the exact opposite of shoot up BUT im now cd35 with no real AF (average cycle 32days. Had a couple of wipes of pinky orange when AF was due but next to nothing since. Had a bfn on tesco test monday, dont know if it was a bit early if i implanted late, had some cramps thurs+fri, dont usually cramp before AF. Fingers crossed :)
> 
> ooh thats odd! Hoping you get your bfp! :dance: keep us posted!! Xx
> 
> aww I hadnt thought of that happening when the babies heart starts beating, but it makes total sense! Il have to look at mine around that time.....one minute!....yer, between week 5-6 I had the highest resting haert rate throughout this whole pregnancy! Had t thought that may be why! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Oh neat!! Did it go back down a bit after that time period?


----------



## Mrsmac02

IchigoMewMew said:


> Thanks I've only been off the pill since July after 8 years, things are probably settling down still. Lost7 I'm not sure I'd know where to start, may have to look into that it things dont settle. Will keep a close eye on my HR charts to see if any patterns emerge

Give agnus castus a go for three months, sorted my crazy long cycles out no probs! You can get it in health food shops on on Amazon. I used the 800mcg, one a day tablets x


----------



## live_in_hope

ajarvis said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IchigoMewMew said:
> 
> 
> My graph has done the exact opposite of shoot up BUT im now cd35 with no real AF (average cycle 32days. Had a couple of wipes of pinky orange when AF was due but next to nothing since. Had a bfn on tesco test monday, dont know if it was a bit early if i implanted late, had some cramps thurs+fri, dont usually cramp before AF. Fingers crossed :)
> 
> ooh thats odd! Hoping you get your bfp! :dance: keep us posted!! Xx
> 
> aww I hadnt thought of that happening when the babies heart starts beating, but it makes total sense! Il have to look at mine around that time.....one minute!....yer, between week 5-6 I had the highest resting haert rate throughout this whole pregnancy! Had t thought that may be why! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh neat!! Did it go back down a bit after that time period?Click to expand...

yer it did! :thumbup: xx its at between 67-69 whereas it was 70-73 throughout the week the heart started beating. :thumbup: xx


----------



## MoBaby

I saw this article today and made me think of you:

https://kiss951.com/2016/02/09/your-fitness-tracker-knows-youre-pregnant-before-you-do/


----------



## live_in_hope

hehe i could have written that myself! :thumbup: at 2dpo i was like 'whats going on? Its really high and im burning calories like theres no tomorrow!' After a few more days of wondering, i made the connection.....i could have known from 2dpo! :shock: why more dont know this! Lol :shrug: xx


----------



## Lost7

I didn't really notice that, but I did notice a vast amount of weight gain in the 2ww.


----------



## rose.

That's amazing!! Now that's another thing for me to obsess about :haha:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I just saw this on my newsfeed on fb and it reminded me of this thread! 
https://www.13newsnow.com/story/news/2016/02/09/oh-baby-womans-fitbit-reveals-she-pregnant/80047902/


----------



## ajarvis

live_in_hope said:


> IchigoMewMew said:
> 
> 
> My graph has done the exact opposite of shoot up BUT im now cd35 with no real AF (average cycle 32days. Had a couple of wipes of pinky orange when AF was due but next to nothing since. Had a bfn on tesco test monday, dont know if it was a bit early if i implanted late, had some cramps thurs+fri, dont usually cramp before AF. Fingers crossed :)
> 
> ooh thats odd! Hoping you get your bfp! :dance: keep us posted!! Xx
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> mine's up in the last 3 days or so - I'm around 5 weeks 2 or 3 days. Hoping it means the baby's heart is beating....Click to expand...
> 
> aww I hadnt thought of that happening when the babies heart starts beating, but it makes total sense! Il have to look at mine around that time.....one minute!....yer, between week 5-6 I had the highest resting haert rate throughout this whole pregnancy! Had t thought that may be why! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...




live_in_hope said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IchigoMewMew said:
> 
> 
> My graph has done the exact opposite of shoot up BUT im now cd35 with no real AF (average cycle 32days. Had a couple of wipes of pinky orange when AF was due but next to nothing since. Had a bfn on tesco test monday, dont know if it was a bit early if i implanted late, had some cramps thurs+fri, dont usually cramp before AF. Fingers crossed :)
> 
> ooh thats odd! Hoping you get your bfp! :dance: keep us posted!! Xx
> 
> aww I hadnt thought of that happening when the babies heart starts beating, but it makes total sense! Il have to look at mine around that time.....one minute!....yer, between week 5-6 I had the highest resting haert rate throughout this whole pregnancy! Had t thought that may be why! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh neat!! Did it go back down a bit after that time period?Click to expand...
> 
> yer it did! :thumbup: xx its at between 67-69 whereas it was 70-73 throughout the week the heart started beating. :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

So mine was elevated last week by 3-4 bpm and just today dropped back down.


----------



## live_in_hope

wow about the same as mine then xx


----------



## live_in_hope

USAF_WIFE said:


> I just saw this on my newsfeed on fb and it reminded me of this thread!
> https://www.13newsnow.com/story/news/2016/02/09/oh-baby-womans-fitbit-reveals-she-pregnant/80047902/

I so could have written this myself! :thumbup: so weird how we dont know this or its not a 'check box' on our fertility tracker apps! :shrug: x


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I'm still following this thread for things to look out for. I saw a similar post on buzzfeed yesterday, think it's about the same couple. Now I've had my fitbit a month its revealing more of a pattern, dropped right down during AF. Trying to put on some more body fat as I've lost weight over last 6 months, measured it in boots yesterday for first time in a couple of years and now only have 21%! Think it was 24-25% last time, hopefully that will shorten my cycles again


----------



## Bevziibubble

I never knew they could do this! Very interesting!


----------



## live_in_hope

it really is isnt it! All those months of ttc where I had to wait for af to come to realise i wasnt pregnant when i could have found out afew days after ov if id have had a fitbit! :dohh:

Ps. :dance: nice to see another purple poster!:haha: xx


----------



## Lost7

Had my scan today lovelies - Photos in my Journal. Another scan on Friday, I'm hoping for a more detailed one.


----------



## live_in_hope

hay :wave: yay :dance: glad alls ok! Fx for more detail on friday! :dance: im 2weeks away from seeing mine again, its going to drag!:nope: sorry to hear you have a lot of negative people around you now :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lost7

Good luck for your scan, it'll soon come around! :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Well that was an interesting read thank you!


----------



## HansenMamaOf2

Well this is very interesting. Looks like I'll be loading up the kids and heading to the store for a test.
My average RHR was around 88. Spiked on O day then went down a little and has continued to raise. Today I am 12 dpo and it has hit 101. That is not normal for me, and it is very possible I'm pg. How fun that a fitbit can detect those things.


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh brilliant! What was the outcome!? :dance: xxx


----------



## HansenMamaOf2

Both tests only gave me evap lines. I'll try again tomorrow. HR is 102 today. Maybe I'm just stressed haha


----------



## smileyfaces

How interesting!


----------



## live_in_hope

HansenMamaOf2 said:


> Both tests only gave me evap lines. I'll try again tomorrow. HR is 102 today. Maybe I'm just stressed haha

oh no really! Grrr. You're 14dpo atent you now? Try a frer? Your rhr is very high to be stressed unless you are experiencing some major trauma? :shrug: how long are your lps usually? Xx


----------



## ellieb31

Below is my heart rate chart and I think I ovulated around the 4th so the next dip could be implantation. However I've tested a few times and got bfn. I just wondered what happened to your resting rate after bfp - did it stay high or go back to normal? Thanks very much!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## live_in_hope

hi! Ooh yer, you've got some high figures after ov havent you! Yes after ov, mine crept up, then i dipped at 9dpo and went up the highest it had ever been after implantation. It stayed high and rose again when babys heartbeat would have started around 5/6 weeks. Then went down a little and has been steady for weeks, but never below 66bpm which was the implantation figure. These past few days it has been the highest its been for a long time, im nearly 12 weeks now so there must be a growth spurt coning along.
Here is a pic of a non preg cycle and my bfp cycle xx good luck! Hope to see your bfp soon! Keep us posted! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

the past 5 days ive had an increase in my rhr. It had steadied out abit and seemed quite low (around the figure it was after implantation) but its risen again 2/3 more. Assuming this is because baby is having a growth sourt and doing lots over this time? Ifs all very interesting! :thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Maybe its your placenta taking over properly? So fascinating! I've had a small dip for the two days I felt left ovary twinges now its creeping up, fingers crossed I keeps going this month! (although DH was away for most of my fertile days :/)


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh fingers crossed! Please keep me posted! :thumbup: mine went up again today, hasnt been this high since babys heart started beating in week 5/6 :thumbup: and boy do I feel different....i feel big (but not bloaty like I have been) and today ive felt very tight, like Ive pulled loads of muscles in my tummy and I just want to stretch constantly. Xx

Fingers crossed you got at least one :sex: in your window. We only had one this time, day before ov :thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

My resting HR hasnt calculated today for some reason :/ hopefully it hasnt stopped working! Everything else is still tracking and syncing ok, really weird


----------



## live_in_hope

hey dya know, thats weird because mine hasnt either! Its normally set before i leave for work at 8am and its gone 6pm and it still hasnt logged it! Like you, its tracked everything else, just not my rhr! Im expecting it to be high today as everytime ive looked ive been fat burning just about! From just doing routine stuff so maybe its a prob their end? :shrug: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Must be their end then if it's not just me! Maybe they're updating the way it calculates or something


----------



## Mrsmac02

I had a problem with mine for a few days, it took forever to sync and HR didn't seem to register. I updated the app then reset the connection to my Fitbit and it seemed to work.

DH looked online and said there were a lot of customers reporting the same issue! X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I dont have any updates available, maybe they're working on it for my phone


----------



## live_in_hope

hmm thats interesting! I went on the desktop version and my resting heart rate is different to my app? Yesterdays says 71 rhr but my phone app says it was 70. Some days are right but the days that arent, are one figure lower on the app than on the desktop version. I wanted to see it it came up on there for today, but nope, nothing on there either? :shrug: im only slightly obsessed in checking it :haha: :dohh: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I noticed mine are usually 1bpm higher on desktop, it says 69bpm today but there's no point on the graph. My app just says --


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Mines working again this morning, must've fixed the problem. I think the suspense of seeing I it goes up may get to me over the next few days even though DH was away!


----------



## live_in_hope

snap! Mines back! And at 70 again! (For yesterday, havnt done todays yet). I know its so cool watching it! And i charted too and yet this is so much more accurate i found,mas so much can affect your temp, but heart rate is a lot different! Good lick hun! What dpo are you today? Ive got my 12 wk scan in a few hours! :dance: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

4 I think I ov on sunday from the twinges. Hope your scan goes well, time is flying by!


----------



## live_in_hope

great! And your rhr is rising? :thumbup: xxx i know, it dragged up to about 7 weeks (when i had a mmc last time) then from about 8 weeks its flown by! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Its going up slowly, sort of two up and 1 down since ov, got another 10 days yet though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 22


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh keeping everything crossed!!! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

The suspense...... What will it do next?! Need to find a way to distract myself lol Its like symptom spotting. I'm actually moving this week so hopefully that will keep me busy
 



Attached Files:







wp_ss_20160227_0002.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh I know its such a suspense! I would have expected it to still be rising or still up high but its been going down since 3dpo :dohh: 
Hope Im wrong though! Eeek! Xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Just realised I didnt update after my scan xxx
They brought my edd forward 6 days so I am now due on 2nd Sept! Im sure baby looks like a girl :cloud9: xx


----------



## smileyfaces

live_in_hope said:


> Just realised I didnt update after my scan xxx
> They brought my edd forward 6 days so I am now due on 2nd Sept! Im sure baby looks like a girl :cloud9: xx
> 
> 
> View attachment 931612

Congrats! I also think baby looks girly!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

live_in_hope said:


> ooh I know its such a suspense! I would have expected it to still be rising or still up high but its been going down since 3dpo :dohh:
> Hope Im wrong though! Eeek! Xxxx

Yeah it just sort of zig zagged last month.... Perhaps its waiting to shoot up..... Probably not though with DH being away last weekend.... Lovely scan picture, I'm thinking girl too from the head shape :)


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Gone down one more today.... Guess its gonna level out before AF again


----------



## live_in_hope

:dohh: bummer! :nope: you did think it was a long shot this month, :hugs: fingers crossed for some more :sex: in your window next cycle! Xx although remember you arent out until af shows xxxxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah, 7dpo today so it may shoot up again but it hasn't been as high as last month was up in the 70s then


----------



## live_in_hope

hmmm difficult....mine went up after ov then again to another level after implantation :shrug: xx how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Completely normal! I dont usually feel AF coming until a couple days before. I've compared with last month they are completely different shapes so far. Was hoping to work out a pattern!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Dropped again today! Did have a weird long cycle last month though, so might be reason for difference. For dpo comparison where I am today is where it started to drop before levelling out on first graph, maybe I did just ov late last month

Edit: Just synced after getting home from work and its now changed it's mind to 63 lol
 



Attached Files:







C__Data_Users_DefApps_AppData_INTERNETEXPLORER_Temp_Saved Images_image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11









wp_ss_20160229_0001.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## live_in_hope

ah yes, it does seem similar to last months doesnt it! Aww i do hope you get your bfp soon! How long have you been ttc? Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

8 months now, taking longer than expected but then I guess no one sets out thinking it will take forever!


----------



## live_in_hope

I know and it already feels like a lifetime doesnt it? We were ttc for nearly 3 years but thats because hubbys tubes had scared over after his vasectomyy reversal and therefore he had a zero count :dohh: luckily we had our daughter from the first reversal. So he had another reversal in seotember and it worked as i was lucky enough to conceive 3m later. Do you temp and use opks? Do you know what your oh count and motility are like etc? Xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Haven't tried temping but starting to think about, I'm the worst morning person though ( which is just what you want with a baby lol) I'm not sure how successful I'd be with it!
Dont know about oh count etc, I dont think they'll check until its been a year


----------



## live_in_hope

yer I think it may even be 18 months! You could always fib, they arent going to know :thumbup: yer temping does need to be quite consistent to get best results. But so long as you wake at roughly the same time then you'll be fine.or set your alarm for a certain time then go back to sleep afterwards? X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

My alarm goes off same time for work but I press snooze a varying number of times! Dont always wake up properly to do it! I'll probably end up doing it with my eyes shut! Might give it a month to get used to sleeping in new flat then try it out in April, I'll be 31 then as well :/ Rhr is same as yesterday so looks like its levelling out again before AF

Edit: Its changed its mind again and gone up one. It cant make its mind up last few days!


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh thats strange that it keeps changing? Ive not ever known mine to change! :shrug: mine has really nose dived since my scan....going down one everyday, right down to where it was when I ovd....for the first time since then aswell! :shrug: just hope this is normal :shrug: i expected it to go down at this stage, it just seems a little drastic....
Good luck with temping...i used to do mine between snoozes and i temped vaginally too lol. Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Do you think that part of your higher hr may also have been worrying about what the scan would show as well as placenta kicking in? I'm saying that coz im wondering if my higher readings last month were partly because work was super stressful. I've had a look on amazon and have put in the save for later basket just in case AF doesn't show. I think that would be a miracle though!


----------



## live_in_hope

yer how it crept up before i am sire it was due to worry over the scan...i didnt feel it at the time, but it just shows how i must have been stressed or worked up about it....a brave face and keeping busy obviously cant hide it from my heart rate lol xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah I usually show stress physically, sometimes I don't realise until the weights been lifted and I feel the relief afterwards. I have to be pushed a long way to get emotional!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Creeping up again last few days, might be stress from moving though was pretty wound up yesterday evening didn't go very smoothly! I'm tired, grumpy and have lots of water retained in bbs so I expect AF will show over the weekend
 



Attached Files:







wp_ss_20160303_0001.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## darkriver

I used a heart rate monitor on my phone and it was up 10 bpm. My original heart was 84ish, then shot up to 94.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

looking like its going down again today after a smaller peak ( phone wont let me upload an updated graph....) AF due today or tomorrow guess shes on her way. HR definitely not 'shot up' at any point. But part of me still wants to dig out a test though, I feel a bit mad!
Edit: Its just decided that its going up one now instead of down one.....got bfn on frer :/


----------



## live_in_hope

aww sorry hun :hugs: xx you arent out until the witch shows, strange that its gone up! That cant be a bad thing? Xx

Mine has gone right down...it was at 64 when I ovd, its now at 62!! But my doppler came yesterday and I found baby! (Took me 2 hours last night) but found it straight away this morning :cloud9: jut so surprised at how low my hr has gone and so drastically dropped too! The placenta is obviously doing a great job :thumbup:

The highlighted date is what it was at ovulation.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Glad you're getting on well with Doppler, thats a very dramatic drop on your graph! I'm trying to upload mine bug my phone doesn't want to load the desktop version for some reason!


----------



## live_in_hope

down one again today! :shock: :cry: looks dreadful! So drastic! I know baby is ok, thank goodness for my doppler! It just looks so scarily drastic! :shrug: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I've levelled out today, woke up with cramps and some streaky discharge so seems like AF is coming. Glad you've got some reassurance from your Doppler that drop is really steep! Really annoying my phone wont let me post. Moved at weekend so don't have internet at home until Wednesday


----------



## live_in_hope

:shock: no internet! Nooooo! Lol, Talk about the worst week ever! Xx sorry to hear af is on her way xx hope she doesnt come in too heavy xxx

I know, the drop is quite something isnt it! I will be using my doppler tonight as it has gone again today.... Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Haha I will get Wi-Fi at work tomorrow I might try on my iPod instead of phone. No AF yet but pretty sure she's imminent. wish it would just come rather than taking days to start properly


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Finally can post picture! Had a bit more streaky light brown cm this morning. Think AF will come eventually this week....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## live_in_hope

ah yer its come down jasnt it. Do you normally get all the brownish before af? Is that normal for you? X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah it usually comes a day or two before, still another long cycle though but I've not managed to put any weight on. Not helped by moving at the weekend, apparently I burned nearly 3000 calories on Saturday!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Woke up with AF this morning, hr dropped another 2bpm but expected with the graph and this months bad timing! Fingers crossed for cycle 9, lets see if the new home new baby saying is true!


----------



## live_in_hope

ahh sorry hunny but yes yes !! New house new baby!! :dance: we moved last feb and didnt have swimmers until sept, so nearly a new house new baby :haha: xx good lick for sone better timing this month
, :thumbup: xx
My hr went up 4 today! Its been going down as you know for like 2 weeks! I dont know, Im trying not to obsess over it at the mo lol. But it defintely helped in my tew and esrly preg
, such a great symptom worth spotting for! Xx


----------



## lauram87

Wow mine is the same. I have fitbit surge my resting heart rate is usually 54bpm since conception it's raised to 64bpm! Crazy


----------



## live_in_hope

congrats laura! h&H 9 months! Xxx its great seeing it go up and when the heart starts beating, it will go up again! (Then back down a bit after your are accustomed to it...i panicked when it went down again but alls good) :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all :wave:
Just wanted to update, I'm having a girl :cloud9: :cloud9: xxxx

Hope you're all ok!! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Congrats :) I thought the skull shape on your scan looked like a girl. I've just ov so the rise has started, hopefully it will keep going this time!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: yay for ov! Good luck for this cycle! Did you get some well timed bd in this cycle? Keep me posted!xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yes much better timed, OH was here the whole time for a start! Fingers crossed


----------



## live_in_hope

yay! :dance: daily updates needed please! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

After jumping up earlier in the week it seems to be plateauing at 64, don't know if its deciding to go up, or I didn't actually ov yet. Cd 24 now though....gonna keep bd every other day for a while longer just in case. Sometimes it changes its mind later in the day and goes up one, it may actually be 65bpm today lol hopefully wont get another mid luteal massive dip
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Haha i was right, its now decided 66bpm instead of 64


----------



## live_in_hope

wow really! Thats cool! Its looking good! So how many dpo are you now? Coz it def looks like you ovd! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

According to my app I should be about 5dpo which fits with the first rise, Last two cycles its only gone up the initial 3bpm, gone up another 2 today. Fingers crossed it's a positive sign :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 17


----------



## live_in_hope

this is brill! Cant wait to see todays!! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Up 1 to 67bpm this morning. It does have a habit of changing in the afternoons though!


----------



## xstitcher87

I didn't know this! My HR is definitely detecting a higher resting HR since I've been pregnant....that is crazy! In some ways it is incredibly comforting for me to know now because I'm not having a scan until 12 weeks. Just gives me something else to allow myself to think positive!


----------



## live_in_hope

thats it, it really reassuring isnt it! It goes up again when babies heart beat starts and then goes down again. After week 12, mine started quite rapidly to my pre-ov bpms and initially i panicked but it was just the placenta taking over and my body just coping with everything. At 18weeks, I am just over my pre-ov bpm and its all good :thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Congrats stitcher, it's fascinating to watch. Jumped another 2bpm this morning to 69! That's 8bpm up since ov, 12bpm higher than my lowest hr at end of af, hasn't varied more than 5bpm entire month before. Really hoping its a good sign and wont start dropping. Amazing it started the main climb at around 3dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## live_in_hope

:dance: :dance: sooo excited! This is brilliant! Unless you have suffered quite a significant trauma, or are incredibly stressed, then there is no other reason why your rhr should be increasing...no other reason than being oregnant that is! :wohoo: xxxxxx whats your 'fat burning log' look like. Mine was silly within the first few days. Like normal activity was burnign hours of fat! :thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Its a bit all over the place! Only worked one day last week and have exercise class on thursdays. The massivw,ne at the beginning is when i moved house a month ago. HR has dropped to 68 today, hopefully it wont keep dropping
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Now its changed it's mind and stayed level at 69bpm. It does look like the baseline fat burn may be going up a bit, confusing when I've had random busy days so some are much higher! Will have to see what it does over the next week! Not really got any symptoms except my bbs feel a bit bigger and a bit achy inside at times but I often get that with PMS. I also helped my Mum clear out her loft yesterday so might be muscular


----------



## live_in_hope

Sooo interesting!! And very excited for you!! Xxxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Its gone back to 68 now, the suspense tomorrow while it works it out will be unbearable!


----------



## live_in_hope

lol its weird it does that! Mine only does it once or twice since ive had it? Weird! But 68 or 69 both are still good! X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

67 today think I must've had a couple of goes at ov again :/


----------



## live_in_hope

nooo, it could be implantation, mine went down before going back up. It seems to have increased too much to have been just ov....xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah it has gone up a lot, my fat burn has gone up Sunday and yesterday, today is almost the same as friday and Saturday already, fingers crossed


----------



## live_in_hope

eek! :happydance: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Just thought it was my birthday last friday so my fat burn zone will be lower lol hopefully HR ont drop again tomorrow, if it does I guess Im probably out again. I saved a bbt thermometer and opks in my amazon basket a while ago because i was expecting AF but never went back and bought them. Bbt seems like a bit of a chore really


----------



## live_in_hope

yer, I did all that, for 3 years....it totally consumes ttc and its very addictive....but after seeing what the measuring heart rate does, its more accurate..... You could have a text book 'fantastic' looking chart that screams 'you are so pregnant!' With an implantation dip and everything, for af to come the next day! See it all the time.... So many thigns can affect your temps on a day to day basis, but with your hr, it is what it is (unless you are seriously ill, going through soemthing extremeley traumatic etc). I had an implantation dip in my hr chart and not in my bbt chart! In fact, ive not had one in any of my preg charts, only my non preg charts.... And with hr, you can know whether you have done it quite early on, instead of waiting and agonising for 10-14 days..... i seriously wish Id known about the hr thing years ago.....I really do! :nope: xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah I don't want it to consume my life! Hr is 67 again today so far will have to see if it changes later


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh you must be 10dpo now? Will you test tomorrow? X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Haha I didn't actually know had to count lol should be 10dpo, dont know 100% if I am. I dont tend to test early, maybe if HR goes up I'll buy one on way home from work tomorrow. Ended up wasting quite a lot of money couple months ago because it turned out I'd ov 5 days late :/


----------



## live_in_hope

aw bless ya, ive done that too :dohh: ive got all 3 bfps on cheapies at 10dpo (in the evening) and clear positives on frers with fmu at 11dpo xx you have the patience of a saint to wait until af! :thumbup: if you are 10dpo, when is ov due? X i only have 11 day lps xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I have a 14 day lp so should be due on Sunday but who knows with me lol I've managed to put on 1.5kg over Easter but still 60kg, aiming for 62-63


----------



## IchigoMewMew

67bpm again for 3rd day in a row and had some streaky/beige cm last night after bm (sorry tmi.!) not good signs for me :( expect AF will show at the weekend


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh I hope not! Keeping everythign crossed that isnt the case! :thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Fingers crossed but looking increasingly unlikely now :/ graph was looking so good last week!


----------



## live_in_hope

morning! Hoping for the same or higher again toda! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Thanks me too :) it hasn't worked it out yet....


----------



## IchigoMewMew

67 again..... Had a look back it did this a couple of months ago before AF, levelled out for 4-5 days then dropped but it happened after AF was due then


----------



## live_in_hope

oh really :dohh: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

That was a random 36 day cycle, hr was all over the place zig zagging about. Still having a tiny bit of brown spotting, not sure if its going to eventually turn into AF, usually does after a few days


----------



## mummy2boysx

That's so cool x


----------



## live_in_hope

IchigoMewMew said:


> That was a random 36 day cycle, hr was all over the place zig zagging about. Still having a tiny bit of brown spotting, not sure if its going to eventually turn into AF, usually does after a few days

I hope it doesnt! Do you feel afy? Im away tomorrow until sunday noght so wont get to check in on here....Hoping to come back to some good news!!!! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Not really but I don't really get many symptoms. Got my usual water retention in bbs though. Have a good weekend :)


----------



## live_in_hope

morning! Am around until lunchtime so wana see todays update lol. Do you usually spot this long before af? Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.... Up until the day before AF if tends to be light brownstained cm which is what I've had so far. Then day before pinker 'real' spotting. So inconsistent! I think its gonna drop today because my sleeping hr was down to 55, not been that low for quite a while


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yep 65 :( bet it will be AF tomorrow. Will be into double figures then with cycle number


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no hunny, Im so sorry! Right, this next one will be the one! :thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I hope so! Maybe I'll also start getting more consistent cycles! At least they seem to be starting to get shorter again


----------



## live_in_hope

thats good! Mine got shorter then i conceived! :thumbup: xx


----------



## ajarvis

live_in_hope said:


> thats it, it really reassuring isnt it! It goes up again when babies heart beat starts and then goes down again. After week 12, mine started quite rapidly to my pre-ov bpms and initially i panicked but it was just the placenta taking over and my body just coping with everything. At 18weeks, I am just over my pre-ov bpm and its all good :thumbup: xx

Exactly the same here! Now hovering around 61 or so. Had dropped down to 59 for a few days before that.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

live_in_hope said:


> thats good! Mine got shorter then i conceived! :thumbup: xx

Looking like it'll be a 32/33 day cycle so getting there but we'll see for sure when AF comes. Trying to get back down to around 30 days. I went shopping earlier one of my friends wanted to go in pound land they had boxes of opk strips so I bought one to have a go. Not exactly sure when to start using them though!


----------



## live_in_hope

cool! As soon as you notice ewcm or when it starts to thin out from creamy, i would start using them as its your first time! :thumbup: did af come today? Xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Ok cool I'll give them a go. No AF yet, had some pink spotting first thing this morning but nothing else since. HR is down again to 64. I imagine AF will come later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## live_in_hope

hey xx aww hate it when they play mind games with you! Grrrr has af stayed away today??


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Nah came late yesterday evening but seems like my plan to put on weight is working, last 3 cycles have been 36,34 and 32 days


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hun, how are you doing? Xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I'm good thanks, nearly at end of AF. Glad that my cycle was a lot shorter this month


----------



## live_in_hope

i bet you are! Xx


----------



## Becciii

Hi Guys! I'm new here. My Name is Becci and I am from Austria.
I find this topic very interesting!
I am 10 DPO today!
I have a Vivosmart HR, and noticed a rise in my resting heartrate!

I felt nervous and twitchy the last few days. Kinda like before an exam or something, but without any reason.
I never heard of a rise of heartrate after conceiving before but I was just curious if I just felt nervous or if my heartrate actually hase risen. 

When I saw this rise, I googled it and found this thread.

I will insert a picture of my resting heartrate.

Sadly I did'nt use the Vivosmart before this month, so I don't know if its just a hormonal thing, or maybe a good sign.

I only have two measurements of Dezember and January when I was in 2ww, and it was about 56, but thats not enough to convince me. :winkwink:

This 2ww I startet at about 55 56 bpm resting, and now, 10dpo i am at 63bmp resting.

I looked at my sleep heartrate. Its normally always under the 60. About 53-56.
The last few days my heartrate when i slept was about 63.

I will keep you posted, maybe its a sign, or maybe just a hormonal thing.
We will know in 2 days! :)
 



Attached Files:







puls anstieg.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Good luck :) my hr tends to rise at beginning of 2ww but drops when I haven't conceived. Waiting for ov at the moment my hr is hovering around 60bpm


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh good luck becci! :thumbup:

How you doing ichigo? Have you got in some well planned bd this week? Fingers crossed for you! Xxxxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Erm only sunday night so far but I've had two negative opks, not expecting to ov until end of the week, will have to get going!


----------



## live_in_hope

cmon eggys!!! :dance: xx
My hr has nosedived again and is now well below what it was at ov back in mid december. Im not worried like I was now I feel baby so much but it is odd. Im guessing my body has just adjusted to all the extra blood flow etc, which is a good thing I guess. Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah i think most of the extra blood is made in second tri if i remember correctly, probably everything settling like you say


----------



## IchigoMewMew

HR is still 60bpm, waiting for positive opk and hr rise! Cd 19 today........
update: hr changed to 61bpm and today's opk is darker than the others but still negative. Fongers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh fingers crossed for a +opk tomorrow! Xxxx


----------



## chitown28

All last week my resting heart rate was 60bpm. Got my bfp 2 days ago and my heart rate has been 64/65 bpm!!! Crazy.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Congrats :)


----------



## live_in_hope

congrats chitown! :dance: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Today's opk is the lightest of all of them, not sure if I've not held it in long enough or I've surged since yesterdays. They're not really as helpful as I expected, glad I got them in Poundland!


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no really! :dohh: i must admit Ive always used cheapies from amazon and have stuck with them only for the last 5 years, theyre a couole of quid for 30! Or you can buy in oacks of 10,20 xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I posted in the ttc thread, they seem to think I've not had a surge yet. Looking like another long cycle! Will have to buy another pack only had one box of 5!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Looks like I won't be buying them today, the shopping centre is on fire......


----------



## live_in_hope

omg really!! :shock: yikes!!
I hope you manage to find some! Xx yes I wondered if you just hadnt surged properly yet. Fx you get it soon xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Looks like I hadn't surged, today i have ewcm, increased libido and my HR has started to go up a little bit :)


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh fab thats great news! Get busy :winkwink: :sex::sex: lol xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Hahaha :)


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Not sure whats going on now, had so many positive signs of ov at weekend. CD24 today....maybe it will start going up tomorrow....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sjodrury

Just wanted to add my experience. I had noticed this trend with my last pregnancy, which ended in Miscarriage. My RHB was in mid 80s at 6 weeks preggo. Even once no HB was detected... My RHB stayed high. So don't worry if you had a rise and then it dips. For me- I lost baby and didn't have a dip. There's def something to the temp rise though! The pic attached in 80s was when I was 6 weeks and lost the baby.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Sjodrury

Hoping I'm preggo now. Here is my usual RHB and this week. I'm now 6 DPO with a slow rise.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed for you this month. My hr is still in a dip but I got ewcm this morning again so looks like i havent actually ov yet..... This is going to be a long cycle!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Finally! Looks like I've ov a week before AF was supposed to be due :dohh: looks like it'll be a 40day cycle! (Well hopefully not, fingers crossed AF will stay away!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Want2BMomX3

My HR clearly went up, but it wasn't until 8 DPO. It has stayed up since then, but definitely wasn't as early as some. I had no change at all around ovulation.


----------



## live_in_hope

yay for ov ichigo! :thumbup: got a nice rise going on too! :dance: fx it keeps going up up up! :winkwink: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah fingers crossed it goes up as well as last month but stays there this time!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hun, howsit going? Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Dipped one yesterday but expecting today to be higher because my lowest sleeping hr was higher than yesterday but we'll see what it decides!

edit: looks like it's staying at 62, got a feeling it's gonna start coming down to AF, fingers crossed it goes up from tomorrow though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## live_in_hope

fingers crossed!! X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Graph is being a bit zig zaggy, doesnt look like it will be going up :(


----------



## IchigoMewMew

:O had some localised stabby pinches this morning quite low on left side (9dpo), thought probably wind because I stuffed myself last night before my aerial silks class. Just synced my fitbit and my hr has shot up to 65! Hopefully it will keep going up!

edit: think the pains were wind they went away after i went to the loo!
edit again: the pains came back after a couple of hours so not sure what they are now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## live_in_hope

sorry, been off for a few days, not feeling great, but wow!!:shock: thats a great rise! Eeek! Mine shot uo at 10dpo so I guess i implanted at 9dpo, if you implanted which is why you felt the pinching dance:) then you could technically start testing tomorrow! Oooh I so would!:haha: xxx what is hr today? Eek hipe this is it for you! Xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

65 again today :) glad it hasnt dropped, will have to wait and see if it will keep going up..... Have some poundland tests but not sure how sensitive they are. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks hun, Ive got a uti, just made me feel blurgh, but antibiotics have kicked in now so feeling better x
What is hr today! Did you test? X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Still 65bpm but at least it hasnt gone down! My tests arent very sensitive so going to wait another day or so (unless HR drops then I wont bother!)


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh the suspense! :dance: you are very patient! xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I know the suspense of wondering what HR will do gets quite intense! Dont really want to spend loads of money on tests, early on i'd spend quite a lot and just end up with bfns and AF


----------



## live_in_hope

i was the same, just used ics from 9dpo then when I was sure i saw the faintest of lines on the evening of 10dpo, i used a frer with fmu at 11dpo and it was a lovely bright line. I then waited 48hours before doing another frer and a further 48hours before the digi (and ics everyday...but got a pack of 20 for a few quid off ebay) lol.
Pma hunny! Im keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Trying to keep pma but would be easier if HR kept going up! Think i will take a test tomorrow morning, will be 12dpo


----------



## IchigoMewMew

HR still 65 and a very clear bfn. Guess everything is holding steady until progesterone drops for AF

edit: it's dropped to 64 now so I'll ne expecting AF on Wednesday


----------



## live_in_hope

ah nooo, dont say that! :dohh: pma! Pma! :thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I'm trying but it's not look!ng so good now! i'll test again on wednesday if AF hasnt shown. Wont get a chance to do it until saturday after that. Dont really want to be poas in a random hotel room on my work course!


----------



## live_in_hope

lol hoping for good news this morning! :thumbup: when i was TTC last year, I went to the coronation street studio and did an opk :haha: then to mark the occasion (incase that was the month) i took a selfie of me with it in front of the rovers return! :rofl: :blush: :haha: #weirdo! :haha:


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Hahahaha! Fitbit hasn't worked out my rhr yet but my lowest hr at night is higher than last couple days. Feel a bit like AF is on the way though. Hr has spiked at the last minute before (although looking back that was after a significant drop) will take hpt when i drag myself out of bed! So much for a lay in, was dreaming about work then woke up early!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Up to 66 but bfn. Looks like some dye has run from the control to the edge of the test strip but there's def not a second line. Last time i had a long cycle it spiked the day before AF but I'd had my usual pre AF spotting for a couple of days. Nothing so far this month....getting a bit confused! Not jad two cycles even similar!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh well I am thinking now implantation which is why its a bfn! Its a lovely spike though....so test from tomo night if hr is still up? :dance: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

It will have to wait until saturday, this hotel is literally in the middle of nowhere! Might have to get a test in st pancras station Boots on the way home lol


----------



## live_in_hope

oh yer you're away arent you! Hope it goes quickly for you xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Thanks, supposed to have mock exam at some point, hopefully won't be the full 5 hrs like the real exam! Gorged myself on hotel breakfast now i feel a bit sick..... Lol HR is still 66 and no sign of AF yet. 15Dpo today CD40........ Hopefully there'll be a clear bfp when I get home!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Had some positive symptoms today, keeping everything crossed. Been extremely bloated (regretting the high waisted jeans!) just got changed for bed and my boobs are veiny. Never get that with AF. they've also been a bit tender at times but mostly just feeling very aware of them if that makes sense....In hindsight I noticed my forearms have been veiny since the first temp spike even when I haven't had much water.... Not a hint of AF either usually spot from 12dpo


----------



## live_in_hope

eek! These all sound very promising! Excited!! :dance::dance: roll on tomorrow!! :dance: keeping absolutely everything crossed!, xxxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Ah @?#* started spotting, maybe AF is just playing tricks :/

edit: AF is here :(


----------



## live_in_hope

:dohh: so sorry hunny :nope::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Was looking so good! HR is still high as well usually drops before AF starts. Thinking about starting to temp now, this new cycle is number 11


----------



## live_in_hope

hmm thats weird anout your hr being up still? I temped with all mine, its very addictive but great for marking ov precisely :thumbup: have you had your oh tested? To see what you're working with there? Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah it's level but not dropped. BBs are still veiny but all other symptoms are gone. oh hasn't been tested, he's on some meds which have shown reversible sperm problems in rats but because there's no human studies the doctor just goes by the side effects in the leaflet.... I think you can get home tests but dunno if they're just in the US or how much they are
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## live_in_hope

ah right, I think you can get them but (off ebay/amazon) but Id inagine it would only show whether soerm was present or not. However, if you go to the doctors and say you've been trying for over 18months, and asked for one, they should just send him for a soerm analysis. We never had a prob getting one. We had been ttc over two years after our daughter was 18m and thinking it was me all that time, we just thought we'd get him tested and it came back zero :dohh: he had scarred over! :shock: (he had a vasectomy reversal to have our daughter) so we booked him in for another reversal and thankfully it worked again. There are so many factors to sperm with count, motility, antibodies etc, def worth having a look at if you can! :thumbup: xx

Wow yer, looks really high doesnt it? And your period is normal? Interesting! X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

That would work if they don't look at the last time I requested bcp lol although i did only take 2 out of the 3 strips because I'd been ill a while but felt better in my pill free week. Will have to see if I can convince oh to actually talk to the doctor about that sort of thing..... not sure what would happen if he had to change/stop medication he's been a bit all over the place laat couple of weeks. Imagine it would get worse without


----------



## live_in_hope

aw yer hadnt thought of that, but could still be worth asking and hopefully he would be able to stay on the meds he's on if it is helping. I must say, IF (and thats a big if) we decide to try for no.3 then I wouldnt even consider it without a soerm test first. If he has scarred over again (which is more likely to happen quicker) then Id want to know before we started trying....


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah definitely but with the history I would imagine they wouldn't have a problem woth arranging it for you! Because we are ttc #1 with no obvious medical problems they don't exactly jump to get involved! I'll have a look at GPs website and see if they have a proper family planning clinic or something. I only ever went to gp for my pill check, have no idea! Lol


----------



## IchigoMewMew

HR started coming down on day 3 of AF, felt really hot and a bit sick that morning. Usually drops at least 2 days before. Everyone at work was talking about babies Tuesday because we had a visiting consultant from a nearby hospital whose wife just had 20week scan then one of the girls who just finished maternity leave brought her baby in ( although she was actually super cute and made me feel a bit better until the nosy receptionist started asking everyone if they wanted another. And obviously I nust be broody because I don't have any...actually I think I'm less broody because I don't have a baby to be reminded of!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Had a cold last couple of days, showing on the graph this morning! Bought some opks yesterday as I started getting semi fertile cm over the weekend, very nearly positive on cd 12, ov cd 25 last month!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## live_in_hope

wow thatl be good if you get a positive this early! : thumbup: ooh fingers crossed for an earlier + !! Hope you arent too poorly with your cold! I usually get one this time of year, touch wood Im ok so far. Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Had a rough night but I feel much better than this morning now. DH was genuinely worried because I wasn't hungry at lunchtime, I'm usually strarving a long time before my lunch break!


----------



## live_in_hope

aww bless ya! :hugs: i must admit, if i ever went off my food, my hubby would be very worried too! :shock: i do hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Appetite came back last night, it was DH birthday so ordered pizza hut, i had the whole box of nachos and half a pizza! Still not feeling 100% but better than last two days, hopefully ov hasn't been knocked off track


----------



## live_in_hope

aw thats good to hear! Hopefully not, i had flu for the first time the cycle i conceived with my daughter, was bed rodden for over a week, was awful, had to have doctor out, couldnt keep temp down....had never been so ill!andthat didnt upset my ov. There is a theory ofwhich i quite belive in about illness and conception. The whiteblood cells that attack the foreign bodies in your body ie bacteria from virus and infections, also attack sperm as it sees them as foreign bodies....however if you are ill and those cells are 'busy' killing the bacterias, then more sperm can creep in relatively unoticed :haha: the program i watched on it made more sense than I just did but yer, its a good thing you've been ill before ov in my opinion :thumbup: xxx happy bding! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

That makes sense :) fingers crossed. opk still negative yesterday hopefully will go positive soon. Not sure what happened at thend of last cycle but seems to have kick started things


----------



## IchigoMewMew

So HR still seems to be going up, hopefully because I'm still fighting the last of this virus.... Hope I didn't ov in the dip on monday because we weren't both well enough to bd until wednesday..... Gonna keep on with the opks, yesterdays was fainter than the others but they all seemed negative (didnt start til after the weekend though)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh hopefully not!! Fx for a positive soon then! Whats your cm doing? X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I don't think I've ov yet, not noticed any ewcm, think where my nose is still a bit blocked it's making it harder to breath when I'm asleep. hopefully will get a positive opk soon, cd16 today, don't really want to wait til 25 again!

looks like it changed it's mind and brought yesterday down to 65 like the others


----------



## IchigoMewMew

No idea whats going on, opks have got lighter since cd 12, seems like the cold stopped it. So either I'm yet to ov on cd 25 or I'll get a surprise AF any day if I did ov super early! I hate opks, not sure why i bother really!


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no really? That is odd!? What opks do you use? I have always only ever used cheapie internet opks and always got on with them. What time of day do you use them? X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Theyre from poundland, i usually use them wheni get home from work but try to do them a bit earlierat the weekend


----------



## lucy_x

live_in_hope said:


> did any of your heart rates decline during 1st tri? I had a spike up to 69bpm after implantation then up to 73 then over a week at 71 now for the past two days its 70....im worried if it goes below 69, whether it means I am no longer pregnant? I had a missed misscarriage last time, babys heart stopped beating at around 7weeks...so naturally I am worried this time...xx
> 
> Highlighted is implantation at 9dpo.
> 
> View attachment 921832
> 
> .x

I'm so glad this was pisted, my HR picked up pregnancy, upto 81 bpm, now it's dropped back down to 76, I too was worried but I see your fairly well progressed in pregnancy so I provably don't need to worry!!!

OFf to read the full thread now :)

I am slightly concerned tho, my HR went up to 81 after ov, it was 73 before then.....it's gone up and down since ov, highest was the day I got my BFP bit now it's gone back down to 74, which is only one beat above pretty ov levels, 3 beats above previous af resting hr. I'm trying not to focus to much on it, particularly as iv switched from the charge to the Blaze since and that could have thrown my readings off slightly. 
There's also the fact that my sleep chart has dramatically improved in the last three days, the three days in which my RHR has dropped, so I guess if I'm not moving as much at night my HR would be lower anyway

:dohh: I really didn't need something else to obsess over 
I'm going to book a scan at 7+4 so we will see x


----------



## live_in_hope

hehe yes I do still obsess slightly over it but I am generally more relaxed. It spiked afew weeks ago and was having headaches. It turned out that I had a uti and was so pleased that it was my rise in hr that it made me go to the doctors as i had no typical signs/symptoms of a uti. So I had anti-biotics. :thumbup: I still had an early scan, couldnt be reassured by hr alone, i needed to see my baby to believe it. Im sure everything is fine :thumbup: keep us posted!
Change of subject... How is the blaze? Im considering upgrading from the charge hr as ive had my charge hr since oct and fancy a change lol x


----------



## live_in_hope

IchigoMewMew said:


> Theyre from poundland, i usually use them wheni get home from work but try to do them a bit earlierat the weekend

ah right, ive not used them, i have used their hpts and didnt really rate them. I swear by the ebay opks though:thumbup: i was just checking you werent using fmu as that isnt meant to give accurate results but it wont be that if you are testing after work etc xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Haha yeah there's no way I can hold it fmu until 6pm lol the first one i took was cd12, dark but not positive. They've got lighter ever since. Fest line was non existant yesterday. I have trouble holding that time of day though I octen get desparate as Im about to finish work. Need to try and have a strategic wee mid afternoon lol hr still looks like it's recovering after cold, will have to see if a pattern starts emerging this week. guess it's possible i've missed a very short surge somewhere


----------



## pirate1974

my dental hygenist detected it! she said my gums were bleeding a lot more than they should and she said I think you're pregnant! this woulve been about 10 DPO.


----------



## live_in_hope

wow no way seriously! Thats amazing! :shock::thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I've given up on this month, absolutely no idea! Just gonna wait for AF and start again I think. Graph suggests now that maybe I ov a couple of days ago but all my opks have been really faint for last week or 2, unless I missed an extremely short surge. Unless I ov when I was ill. Last month was really weird as well! Wish there was a much easiercway of monitorimg hormone levels etc!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Hallelujah todays ok had a decent amount of colour in the test line for the first time in a couple of weeks! Clear negative though but had ov pains last night as well. Only cd28 today....


----------



## live_in_hope

oh yay! Thats good news! Just a shame its been a bit of a wait for you! Fx you get it soon then! :thumbup: x


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Thanks AF was supposed be due this weekend, hate to think how long this cycle is going to end up being!


----------



## lucy_x

live_in_hope said:


> Change of subject... How is the blaze? Im considering upgrading from the charge hr as ive had my charge hr since oct and fancy a change lol x

Il book a reassurance scan, I can't go on worrying :dohh: it has now dropped down to 72, although I do know these things are based not only on sleep HR but day wear too, and my fatigue has forced me into doing literally nothing for a few days!

The blaze is beautiful, I love it. It's a lot of money tho with not many differences to the charge. I got mine with a refund because my charge burnt my skin, otherwise I probably wouldn't have switched.


----------



## live_in_hope

omg it did what!! :shock: well i paid £99 for my charge hr in oct and ive seen a blaze brand new on a website for £93! :thumbup: havent got £93 to spend at the mo lol but pleased I wouldnt have to pay loads to get an upgrade.... Unfortunately it isnt on the top of my list at the mo.... Want to do a big ikea shop before baby comes x


----------



## IchigoMewMew

It burnt you?! Was the battery leaking? My friend has the blaze, she said it's good if you run or cycle because it has gps and can link to your phone but apart from that its just the same thing with a better screen. It's quite big though, she's a size 6-8 and the screen is almost wider than her arm. Wouod be nice if they had a smaller one for women like the apple watch


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Wooo first positive opk on cd31.... DH is away tonight obviously.... Did manage to dtd last night though,(although he was paraletic friday night hopefully the swimmers weren't still drunk because I had a feeling he was lol) will have to see how long the positives last


----------



## live_in_hope

hehe lol fx but great news you got the positive! How long is he away for? Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Just the one night thankfully but just typical!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

So looks like i did ov when i was sick, got yet another strong positive opk today so i thought i'd dip in a frer as well as there's plans to involve wine tomorrow and the test line came up instantly! I thought the test was faulty for a few seconds because it looked like there was no control line coming! So shocked i was so sure i was just ov late, my ov pains mustve been implantation
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## IchigoMewMew

&#128532;&#128514; omg I just updated my fertility app and I'm due in the week where there's already 7 family birthdays......

also, true to form, it would seem my fitbit knew 10 days ago :) It's obviously much cleverer than me lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 71


----------



## live_in_hope

* CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 


Fantastic brilliant news!! Wahooo! And yes, look at that rise! Brilliant! So whens your due date? So happy!!  xxxxxx​*


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Due on 24th Feb, keep forgetting because I feel normal except my boobs hurting a bit at times. Then i think am i sure i read the test properly even though the test line couldnt be much darker!


----------



## mumlol

wow this is great :)


----------



## live_in_hope

lol it took me about 20weeks to believe my bfp and even now find it hard to believe! X


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Haha i have to keep looking at the photo of the test stick and poke myself in the bbs to see if they still hurt ......


----------



## live_in_hope

:haha: I used to do just that! Id be at work and being busy, Id completely forget, then when I did remember, Id give them a squeeze with my forearm discreetly, making it look like I was scratching my neck :rofl:
Congrats again though, really is great news! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Haha i forgot earlier and leant them into the edge of a filing cabinet when i reached up to the shelf behind.... Filled in a form at the doctors and told my Mum this evening :) her first grandchild she's ridiculously excited! I found a picture of a 5 week embryo on babycentre, it looks like a [email protected]#b!! Definitely will whatsapp that to my brother when I tell him &#128514;


----------



## live_in_hope

:rofl: lol so funny! Aww a first grandchild :cloud9: my Em was my parents first grandchild, so special :cloud9:

And it was when you were ill aswell, another theory I believe in, makes total sense though doesnt it (think i mentioned the low immune system theory afew pages ago....):thumbup: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah I did think of that! All the cliches were happening lol can't believe I not only missed the two week wait but a whole extra week-10 days haha just feeling the calm before the storm at the moment. Don't feel the slightest bit nauseous let alone sick.... Yet.......


----------



## live_in_hope

hehe thats great though! We all know how tedious the tww can be! :dohh: yes i remember being sooo desperate to start 'feeling' pregnant...mine nausea didnt start straight away and i was constantly paranoid! But yer ince it starts you'll know :winkwink: exciting!! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I've started getting a bit of reflux now and again this afternoon feels like a lump comes up in my throat. unfortunately my gag reflex is much more sensitive.... Thankfully I'm just coughing and dry heaving, my stomach doesn't feel like it's trying to empty....yet! Reassuring in a way but I also don't want it to get worse!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I've started getting a bit of reflux now and again this afternoon feels like a lump comes up in my throat. unfortunately my gag reflex is much more sensitive.... Thankfully I'm just coughing and dry heaving, my stomach doesn't feel like it's trying to empty....yet! Reassuring in a way but I also don't want it to get worse!


----------



## live_in_hope

thats all i ever had, thankfully, but sometimes i did feel like if i was sick then maybe id feel better xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I just cough and gag a bit and it goes away lol im trying to stabilise my blood sugar and it seems to be helping. Also overeating seems to be a big no! Little and often! i woke up in the middle of the night wanting apple and sultana flapjacks but my body wasnt awake enough to move let alone go shopping and bake lol need to find some sort of "healthy" syrup though. RHR is now 10bpm higher than at the end of last AF, seems to be levelling out now


----------



## IchigoMewMew

live_in_hope said:


> did any of your heart rates decline during 1st tri? I had a spike up to 69bpm after implantation then up to 73 then over a week at 71 now for the past two days its 70....im worried if it goes below 69, whether it means I am no longer pregnant? I had a missed misscarriage last time, babys heart stopped beating at around 7weeks...so naturally I am worried this time...xx
> 
> Highlighted is implantation at 9dpo.
> 
> View attachment 921832
> 
> .x

i've come down a little bit last couple of days, hopefully just because I've been lazing around as it's the weekend! It doesn't take much movement to shoot my HR up at the moment, especially at work I get a bit out of breath if I go marching across the hospital at full speed!

EDIT: just read a few more pages of posts and it seems we decided the HR spikes between week 5-6 when the babies heart starts beating. I really can't wait for July to be done with so I can have my scan!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

HR has really come down the last few days but my symptoms have been worse. Trying not to dwell on it too much.... I know you can have mmc but trying to keep positive because i have no bleedin or cramps and i feel like [email protected]?t! What will be will be at this early stage

edit: jumped back up to 67 today! I thought watching it during the tww was bad!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies moving here from TTC section, 

Im super worried at my HB is going down, i didn have 5-6 weeks increase either. Maybe my babies heart never did beat :cry::cry:


----------



## GoldenRatio

This is my chart since I got the Fitbit, I got my Fitbit on 8dpo and bfp on 10dpo. My hb was avg 81-82 but this weekend it went down a bit which I thought was long weekend effect because I slept longer. Today is Wednesday and it's still going down to 74! My lowest since I got the fitbit
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Here is my chart, it looks quite similar. I did have trouble sleeping when i got my highest hr readings which would've affected it, im usually a cold person, it's very strange being hot all the time!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## GoldenRatio

IchigoMewMew said:


> Here is my chart, it looks quite similar. I did have trouble sleeping when i got my highest hr readings which would've affected it, im usually a cold person, it's very strange being hot all the time!

I hav been sleeping better, but im not hot always. Sometimes im freezing and sometimes i have sweat dripping from my boobs lol 

My day time fat burn was 4-5hours but now its 1-2hours so there is hb drop for sure. I wonder if its a normal thing once u hit 7weeks?


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I dont pay too much attention to my fat burn. It's entirely dependent on how active I am ( i have a varied job, i can be on my feet all day and sitting down all of the next) it also depends if it's a day i have an exercise class or even do the shopping! If i did exactly the same thing day in day out i would track it


----------



## GoldenRatio

my hb definitely is constant at 74 now, i wish i knew what was my pre pregnancy hb


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I've come all the way back down to pre implantation this week, quite scary to look at! Reflux seems to be getting a bit better, hope that's not a bad sign :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe u slept longer over the weekend? Mine is still around 75 but I donno my pre ovulation rate, it's scary but I hav doc appointment next Monday so I will ask
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah that's true I'm much more active at work. Our graphs are actually quite similar, maybe our bodies are getting a bit more used to things. I think the reason my reflux feels better is because I'm learning to manage it and I've rested over the weekend


----------



## GoldenRatio

when i look back, it seems like my lowest was wed which i was 7w3d so maybe thats why u hit the lowest? it may go up tomorrow. This hb thing is really scaring me but i have scan on Thursday, if there is a baby with healthy hb then we got nothing to worry about. 

I also searched and it seems like lot of ppl posted about how their hb went low after 6-7 weeks. Maybe it just goes up at first bit


----------



## IchigoMewMew

The baby does a huge amount of development in weeks 5 +6 Maybe they're having a rest and it will all kick off again next week! I've gone down again today but i've got this week off work which is probably skewing things!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey i had my scan yesterday, baby is fine and hb was 176. So dont worry about ur heart beat slowing down, because babys hb was perfect. 

Changed my due date by 3 days tho, so im back to 8 weeks.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

That's great news :) i've jumped up a couple bpm today and feel worse than I have all week. We have the same due date at the moment :) I think my 12 week scan will bring me forward a couple of days though. Midwife requested it on her laptop when she was here Wednesday, hopefully wont have to wait too long for the date


----------



## GoldenRatio

I hav been feeling worse too, maybe our symptoms kicking in now. 

My hb went couple dig higher too. I also have sore bladder kinda feeling.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I just had a bad dizzy spell before dinner, absolutely shovelled it in so must've been low blood sugar. I even had a snack an hour before! Obviously wasn't enough! Not been dizzy for years


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im having the same thing, feeling dizzy often and i think my blood sugar is dropping. Also have this sourness in my mouth thats driving me crazy. 

Do you still have cramps? i dont have cramps but my bladder is sore


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I haven't really had any cramps except for those sharp ones you get if you stand up too quick, only had those a couple of times. My bladder isnt sore but i can feel that it doesnt have the space to stretch as far as normal


----------



## IchigoMewMew

HR has started coming down again the last few days, but I seem to be sleeping more deeply now it's a bit cooler. Don't know if that has something to do with it... Haven't got a 12 week scan date yet, I feel like I'm going to be nervous until they say baby is ok with a heart beat
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GoldenRatio

Mine is pretty stable 75-77 depends on how long i sleep.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

We had a massive random heatwave last week it suddenly got 10-15 degrees C hotter! Gotta love British weather.......! Not easy to sleep in!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies, how you doing? Xx
Omg that heatwave! I was glamping (of all things to do whilst 34 weeks pregnant and on the hottest week of the year!):dohh: on the hottest day, I clocked up over 6 hours of fat burning....just from sitting and plodding about trying to keep cool. my poor little heart. Lol xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I was working, thankfully in one of the only air conditioned parts of the hospital! I feel sorry for 3rd tri ladies in the heat, bad enough in first tri! My HR has come down to pre ov level today, 9+6. Waiting for scan date to come through, just want to know there's definitely a baby there with a heart beat! Can't believe you're 34 weeks now, doesn't seem that long since the thread started!


----------



## live_in_hope

I know its going so quickly! 35weeks today! :shock:
Hope you get a date soon! Would you not consider having a private one? They are about £50 round here. Just for peace of mind xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

There's a place round the corner from me but I think it's really expensive. The next closest place is an hours drive I think. Should only be a couple of weeks now, i have ultrasound scanners at work that we use for hearts but I'm not 100% sure of the settings and also not sure what I'd do if I scanned myself and there's no heart beat


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Just saw this on Buzzfeed, looks like people are catching on https://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniem...nt-heres-how?utm_term=.vp7bE1bMl3#.maz15Y1vD9


----------



## live_in_hope

yay! And we were there at the start of it all! Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Yeah you were definitely onto something!


----------



## GoldenRatio

my fitbit is dying:cry: it has been acting up, keep resetting my steps n battery dies in a day:dohh:


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Awww no, how old is it?


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Either my fitbit is messed up or my HR has really settled! Have scan on tuesday, hopefully the levelling out is because of placenta taking over?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## live_in_hope

hiya! Ooh yay for your scan tomorrow! Keep us posted! Im sure it is your placenta taking over, sure mine did the same too! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Will do :) not sure if I'm nervous, excited, both or neither at the moment!


----------



## live_in_hope

1 more sleep!! :dance: xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

All went well, the sonographer struggled to get crown to rump measurement because the baby wasnt in a good position and wouldnt move much despite half emptying my bladder (which was an experience in itself!) and jiggling about! All the mesurements were good and there was a brain, heart, stomach, bladder and two jands and two feet lol
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## live_in_hope

:dance::happydance::headspin: yay thats brill! Thats your little girl or boy right there!!! :cloud9: bet your are so relieved! Fab fab fab so happy for you! Will you find out the sex? What are you thinking? Xx


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Going to stay team yellow ( well im gonna try!) didnt get the best pics because of baby position, some look like boy skull, some look more girly. Not sure if you can see nub, i made a thread in the gender prediction bit


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh il go check it out. Im not very good on the nub bit, just dont get it lol. X :dohh:


----------



## IchigoMewMew

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...guesses-12-week-scan-12-6-a.html#post37654039

Ive read a bit about nub yesterday but I can only see it if it's really obvious, not too sure about skull theory


----------



## Cajadaem

Intrigued in this fitbit thing. I ov'd on the 11th :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7463.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 19









IMG_7464.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 15









IMG_7465.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Thats a fab rise, i found it took a couple of months to work out a pattern, when i wasnt pregnant it would start to fall a couple of days before AF but always go up after ov. When i was pregnant it went up after ov but then again jumped up around implantation time. Will be interesting for you to compare with your temps, i never got round to buying a thermometer


----------



## Cajadaem

This is the only one with a rise like that after ov, and ive been using my fitbit since December. And i've been temping since About June this year i think x


----------



## Cajadaem

Here are some of my previous months
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7470.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7471.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_7472.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7473.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_7474.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Fingers crossed for you, i found in the end I dodn't notice the pattern until after I got the positive test. I was sick with a fever at ov time so the pattern got a bit messed up


----------



## dan-o

Wow this is awesome! Congrats on all your pregnancies too xx


----------



## PrincessMeka

OMG I have this pattern it matches my bbt chart it shows my rise durning ovulation my dip at 9 dpo spike back up I'm 12 dpo scared to test I'm waiting on my missed period but this is making me want to test thanks for posting


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Good luck :) i found mine would start to come back down a couple of days before AF. Definitely test if it stays up! :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

IchigoMewMew said:


> Good luck :) i found mine would start to come back down a couple of days before AF. Definitely test if it stays up! :)

I was suprised to see this thread pop up again. How are u doing Ichigo? how is the pregnancy going? did u find out the gender yet?


----------



## IchigoMewMew

GoldenRatio said:


> IchigoMewMew said:
> 
> 
> Good luck :) i found mine would start to come back down a couple of days before AF. Definitely test if it stays up! :)
> 
> I was suprised to see this thread pop up again. How are u doing Ichigo? how is the pregnancy going? did u find out the gender yet?Click to expand...

yeah it went quiet when liveinhope had her little girl. I am doing ok thanks, haven't found out gender trying to stay team yellow! Have a 3d scan in a couple of weeks can't wait to see the face properly :) how are you?


----------



## PrincessMeka

IchigoMewMew said:


> Good luck :) i found mine would start to come back down a couple of days before AF. Definitely test if it stays up! :)


Thank you I'm 11 dpo and still up AF due in 2 days I'm going to wait before testing thank you ladies so much for sharing this info. I have been wering the fitbit blaze for 4 months now so I can go back and compare and this is the first chart I have that looks like this.


----------



## GoldenRatio

IchigoMewMew said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IchigoMewMew said:
> 
> 
> Good luck :) i found mine would start to come back down a couple of days before AF. Definitely test if it stays up! :)
> 
> I was suprised to see this thread pop up again. How are u doing Ichigo? how is the pregnancy going? did u find out the gender yet?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it went quiet when liveinhope had her little girl. I am doing ok thanks, haven't found out gender trying to stay team yellow! Have a 3d scan in a couple of weeks can't wait to see the face properly :) how are you?Click to expand...

Im doing great! didnt get crazy pregnancy symptoms not pains, Thank God! will see how third trimester goes. We have 3D scan booked for Dec 10, cant wait to see his face. At 20 weeks, they showed his face in 3D. He looked like his dad already! as soon as i saw the face , i said its a boy!

Ah i cant believe u are team yellow, i would die from curiosity hehe


----------



## IchigoMewMew

It's amazing I haven't looked I work in cardiac ultrasound! If my Mum hadn't come to 20 week scan and I went on my own I'm pretty sure I would've found out and not told anyone..............


----------



## Mummykay88

PrincessMeka said:


> IchigoMewMew said:
> 
> 
> Good luck :) i found mine would start to come back down a couple of days before AF. Definitely test if it stays up! :)
> 
> 
> Thank you I'm 11 dpo and still up AF due in 2 days I'm going to wait before testing thank you ladies so much for sharing this info. I have been wering the fitbit blaze for 4 months now so I can go back and compare and this is the first chart I have that looks like this.Click to expand...


Did you test? Mine dipped down yesterday, but shot up again today, first time it's gone up after starting to dip so I'm interested to see what you got! X


----------



## carolinalocs

IchigoMewMew said:


> I was working, thankfully in one of the only air conditioned parts of the hospital! I feel sorry for 3rd tri ladies in the heat, bad enough in first tri! My HR has come down to pre ov level today, 9+6. Waiting for scan date to come through, just want to know there's definitely a baby there with a heart beat! Can't believe you're 34 weeks now, doesn't seem that long since the thread started!

I've been reading this thread all morning! It's definitely helping me feel not so crazy. Congratulations to all! Still have one wk to go before testing.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Good luck


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hiya! How you all doing? Ichigo! Look at bubba now! :shock: nearly 30weeks! Amazing! How have you been? And you're still team yellow! :thumbup: xx I have been awol from the whole forum since I announced Bienna's birth. I did an update in my journal (link in sig).... Ive been through wuite a lot since she was born and so generally stayed away :nope: but things are looking up and I hope to keep popping in :thumbup: i do hope you are keeping well! Have you any names? Or a short list?
On the hr front, I am back down to my pre preg hr and guess what...it'll be a year on saturday that I conceived :shock: a whole year!!! So would have been a few days after that that I stArted questioning the hr! So this thread is nearly a year old too! :shock:


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Hi!! Missed our chats, glad to hear that you're doing ok. My hr is all over the place up and down, resting hr in the 70s now! Was late 70s last couple of weeks felt so strange! Have a couple of name ideas but will wait until baby is here to decide, can't tell as well from the 3D images as I imagined! Can't believe this thread is a year old now!


----------



## live_in_hope

i know! Wheres that time gone! Vienna is 3m old now!! Wow in the 70s! I bet it was strange! I wore my fitbit in labour (all 2hours of it) lol and it didnt do much! But day 2 and 3 i did so much fatburning and I put it down to recovering and breastfeeding! Once breastfeeding became more established, my resting hr started to come down. Its now 58-60 :thumbup:
Ooh cant wait to hear the name! :dance: x


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I remember having a hr of 58-60, barely hit 95 walking from my car into work, now its 120 by the time I get there! Can't believe I've stayed team yellow with such easy access to ultrasound at work! Can't wait to find out now!


----------



## live_in_hope

wow really! Then you are doing amazingly well! :thumbup: have you a gut feeling what baby might be? I knew from day one woth both girls... And if i ever got pregnant again, if I were to meet somebody else that is, then I know it will be another girl, such a weird feeling comes over me and i just know :shrug: lol x


----------



## IchigoMewMew

i have no gut feelings, most people seem to think boy. I found it much easier to think of a girls name I love not sure if that means anything, probably not!


----------



## Hollie_ing

Would there be a way to go back and see what your normal resting hear rat is? I'm 8 8dpo and at 84bpm???


----------



## IchigoMewMew

On the app/computer dashboard it plots a graph and tells you the monthly average, good luck :)


----------



## aliciazh

Just checked mine and my heart rate is 10 more beats per minute than it was before I conceived. Interesting!


----------



## koj518

I know this is an old thread but my resting HR has gone up quite a bit since 6dp5dt. My egg transfer was on 4/27. My resting HR usually fluctuates between 59-63 so 70 is quite high for me. I'm really hoping this is a good sign but I'm scared to get my hopes up... I go in for my beta tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170508-142940.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Missbb2591

koj518 said:


> I know this is an old thread but my resting HR has gone up quite a bit since 6dp5dt. My egg transfer was on 4/27. My resting HR usually fluctuates between 59-63. I'm really hoping this is a good sign but I'm scared to get my hopes up... I go in for my beta tomorrow.

Good luck :flower: really hope it's a good sign for you.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Good luck that's a huge rise!


----------



## koj518

fitbit does not lie!!!!

beta came back at 422 :bfp: :cloud9:


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Congratulations :)


----------



## margeandmom

Eeeekkk congrats!!


----------



## Missbb2591

Wow congrats :flower:


----------



## koj518

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## koj518

Me again..

So I'm at 5w today and my resting heart rate is dropping and I'm terrified I'm losing the baby.. :( for those who had a higher resting HR with bfp how long did it last??

One thing is it still sky rockets to the cardio zone with minimal movement (like walking)


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Mine did start dropping at 6 weeks then was up and down. Like you noticed it would shoot up on minimal exertion I would get really out of breath at my dance classes


----------



## koj518

IchigoMewMew said:


> Mine did start dropping at 6 weeks then was up and down. Like you noticed it would shoot up on minimal exertion I would get really out of breath at my dance classes

Thank you so much!! That is a relief to hear!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Can't say mine did this, just checked and it's up down up down. Everyone will be different I guess!


----------



## koj518

marriedlaydee - yes, i think you're right! plenty of people have reported not seeing any noticeable changes in their resting heart rate. For me I think it was super noticeable because my resting heart rate has never fluctuated more than 3-4bpm in the past.


----------



## Goldenpup

I know this is an old thread but hoping someone will be able to help. How can I detect ovulation from my RHR?


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Hi goldenpup I found I could only detect mine retrospectively as my RHR seemed to rise with the progesterone increase. There were some ladies who didn't have any monthly fluctuations until they conceived if I remember correctly. Best thing you can do is work out your personal pattern and see if you can make any predictions from it, good luck


----------



## Goldenpup

Ok thanks. This is my first month with it so still trying to figure it all out. I did read through the whole post. Found it really interesting.


----------



## veganmum2be

Mine shot up too however it's been dropping steadily over the last two weeks (I'm nearly 7 weeks) however I had development in my pregnancy during the drop (3 scans sac, then yolk, then yolk and embryo) so I know it doesn't necessarily mean the end but it's still concerning. My heart rate today returned to how it was before. 
I have another scan on Monday so hoping it's good news but everything stacked against currently! 

People say it's unreliable in terms of heart rate, which true it could be a few bpm out compared to doctors equipment but it still produces a norm for yourself so I believe it to be accurate.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Mine peaked at 5 weeks then gradually came down and all was well, hope you have good news at your scan


----------



## Goldenpup

Hope you get good news.


----------



## koj518

I don't think I was ever able to detect ovulation via RHR but it was very clear with my pregnancy. I think it basically shot up when I implanted, started dropping around 5 weeks, but then started rising again around 18 weeks.


----------



## veganmum2be

Well I had my scan and although not out of the woods baby has developed and has a heartbeat. So my HR decline over the last few weeks hasn't been because of a failed pregnancy! 
Wanted to pop back and update for all those people who search the depths of google for answers!!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

That's good news, hope every continues to go ok


----------



## koj518

veganmom - congrats!! Mine also declined around the same time and I'm currently 21 weeks :) Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Goldenpup

Will you have a look at my resting heart rate please. Looks like I'm out for this cycle. 8dpo today and my RHR is still quite low.
The two temps at 57 before o was due to drinking alcohol. So I can't really count them as "Normal"
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8131.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I didn't get a RHR rise until around 12 dpo ish but I didn't really notice it at the time because I thought I hadn't ovulated because I missed the OPK window that month


----------



## Goldenpup

Ok, that makes me feel a little better. I need to stop obsessing though!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

That's easier said than done! Fingers crossed


----------



## Goldenpup

That's very true! Who am I kidding. I'll still obsess!


----------



## koj518

me too! my clear spike was at 12dpo. 
It's also really important to know your baseline RHR. I had been using my fitbit for 6 months prior to getting pregnant so I knew that my average RHR was about 60. For me 3-4bpm was regular fluctuation, but when my RHR spiked to 70 at 12dpo, I knew something was up!!


----------



## BFranks86

Hello all.

This is my first post and I must say I am so happy I found this thread! I was ready to schedule a doctors appointment to see if something was wrong with my heart. My usual RHR is between 64-67 and it typically goes up to around 73-74 when I o. It was 74 when I o'd this month and within two days jumped to 76. The next day is was 78 and the day after it was 80. The last three days, it has been toggling between 78 & 79. 

My highest rate ever on the fitbit was 75 and that was when I had awful congestion a few months ago...been wearing it for well over a year now. Hubs and I have been trying since May and this is the first month I haven't had pregnancy type symptoms after o. I'm interested to see if this theory is true! Guess I will find out in a few weeks.

Did those of you who had higher heart rates end up with BFP? I am curious to know if your graphs look anything like mine.
 



Attached Files:







RHR.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Buffyx

I am currently just over 7w pregnant. I just went back and looked at my stats. My HR has slowly been rising, but certainly wasnt sudden or anything..and certainly not enough to indicate that I was pregnant around when AF was due I don't think.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171122-182402.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mamawanabe21

Ive just checked my Fitbit heartrate. Seems its been slowly rising! Amazing :)
 



Attached Files:







5C8EA602-EB1B-41CA-94BC-9A9B02DFABA9.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## veganmum2be

Yes mine shot up. It dipped down again about 5/6 weeks and then rose again. I still have very high heart rate than before preganancy and my cardio fitness score has gone down as a result!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Mine used to go up a bit after o then drop just after af, when I got my bfp I got an extra rise in hr which I guess happened after implantation. Good luck :)


----------



## ameeann

Yep, mine went from 54 to 65,its now at 67 for thr past few days :) did the same with my last pregnancy too, I thought it was because we'd been on holiday and had been drinking and eating rubbish haha


----------



## BFranks86

IchigoMewMew...I was reading through this thread looking for other pictures like my own. So glad you ended up getting a BFP!


----------



## BFranks86

ameeann said:


> Yep, mine went from 54 to 65,its now at 67 for thr past few days :) did the same with my last pregnancy too, I thought it was because we'd been on holiday and had been drinking and eating rubbish haha

So have you gotten your BFP yet?


----------



## koj518

BFranks - I think its a great sign!! My HR shot up from 59 to 70 (you can see my graph on page 38). I believe I was about 11dpo when the HR started to skyrocket. It went back down to about 62 around 5-8w but it's staying steadily around 70 since about 20w. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## ameeann

Currently 8 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## BFranks86

koj518 said:


> BFranks - I think its a great sign!! My HR shot up from 59 to 70 (you can see my graph on page 38). I believe I was about 11dpo when the HR started to skyrocket. It went back down to about 62 around 5-8w but it's staying steadily around 70 since about 20w.
> 
> Good luck!!!

Thanks Koj518. It dropped to 76 today, but is still way above average. Fingers crossed. I am 8 DPO today so I will keep you all updated.


----------



## BFranks86

I just wanted to update since I read so many posts that leave you hanging...Well, I am not pregnant this go round. Not quite sure why my heart rate peaked as it did. Fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## TTCBean

This JUST happened to me! I am 14dpo today, BFP two days ago, but since O my HR kept climbing. I usually sit at 65 but it shot up to anywhere between 80-100. I thought I was coming down with something but infact I'm just pregnant! Pretty amazing!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Interesting! Congratulations! :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

This is my 1st cycle tracking RHR. 

Since O i have been in low 70s. Mid-High 60s prior and jump to 70 at O. Im 6dpo. 

:flower::flower:

------------
did yours stay up and then drop with AF or did it slowly go back down leading to AF? im just wondering if i should expect a drop or a slow decrease or stay elevated?


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I personally started to drop a day or two before AF but other ladies noticed different patterns iirc


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

IchigoMewMew said:


> I personally started to drop a day or two before AF but other ladies noticed different patterns iirc

Thanks. That gives me a clue into what to expect. :thumbup:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Heres my RHR so far.
 



Attached Files:







1121RHR.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## koj518

For me RHR would drop a day or two before AF. 

Your chart looks good so far! if both your temps and RHR stay up close to your AF, that will definitely be a good sign :)


----------

